# [UPDATE1] Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt



## Legacyy (28. Februar 2012)

Meine erste News, würd mich über Feedback und Kritik sehr freuen 


Für das nächste Handy der Galaxy Reihe (Codename *GT-I9500 )* sind einige neue Informationen aufgetaucht. 

Das verwendete Material wird Keramik sein, das hochwertiger und unempfindlicher sein soll als der bisher verwendete Kunststoff.

So soll das Smartphone mit Android 4.0 und Samsungs eigenem OS BADA ausgestattet sein. Das ermöglicht das sogenannte "Dualboot System". 

Das 4,8" HD Super AMOLED Display soll eine Auflösung von 1920x1080 besitzen und TouchWiz 5.0 als Oberfläche benutzen. Des weiterem ist die Bedienung mit einem Stylus möglich. 

Die CPU wird ein 1.5GHz (oder sogar 1,8GHz) quad-core Samsung Exynos 4412 und es sind 2GB Ram verbaut. Um das Handy mit genügend Strom zu versorgen wird ein 2250mAh Akku verwendet.

Die Hauptkamera hat 12 Megapixel und einen LED Blitz. Eine 2. Kamera mit 2MP ermöglicht Videotelefonie. Der interne Speicher beträgt 16GB, 32GB oder 64GB und ist durch ein microSDXC Slot noch um maximal 64GB erweiterbar. 

Neu dabei sind 4G LTE, NFC und USB 3.0 (?). 

Hier sind noch 2 aktuelle Render die zeigen, wie das S III aussehen *könnte*:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle Bilder: Samsung Galaxy S III Pictured in a leak From Russia! Model Number is GT-I9500 (Updated!) | Concept Phones

Quellen:
Mobile Blog :: Samsung Galaxy S3 leaked images
Samsung Galaxy S3 Rumours roundup | Samsung Galaxy S3 III News | Specs | Release Date | Rumours | Review | Updates
Samsung Galaxy S3 - Galaxy S III will have 12mp camera, 2GB ram and more | My Blog


----------



## Adam West (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

Ok, Samsung hat das design schon denied, aber nichts desto trotz beeindruckende technische Daten!

Danke für die News!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

Also wenn das stimmt   Hammer.

Hatte leider noch nie ein 5" Handy in meinen Händen, aber mein Omnia 7 ist ja auch 4" groß und es könnte größer sein 
Das ding wird wohl ziemlich teuer


----------



## Adam West (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Hatte leider noch nie 5" in meinen Händen...


Nich? du armer


----------



## Jan565 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

Wenn die Daten echt sind, dann hat Samsung da ein Stück sehr gute Technik im Petto. Bin mal gespannt was der Apfel dazu sagt.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*



Adam West schrieb:


> Nich? du armer


 
haha jez seh ichs auch  Eindeutig zweideutig, aber die andere Bedeutung, lässt sich damit erklären das es noch mehr Zoll sind  




Jan565 schrieb:


> Wenn die Daten echt sind, dann hat Samsung da ein  Stück sehr gute Technik im Petto. Bin mal gespannt was der Apfel dazu  sagt.


 
Na was wohl, Samsung erstmal verklagen, mit der Begrünung "ääh ööh wissen wir auuch nich aber das ist zu gut!"


----------



## Adam West (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Na was wohl, Samsung erstmal verklagen, mit der Begrünung "ääh ööh wissen wir auuch nich aber das ist zu gut!"


 
Na wie bei, oh wo war das, ich weiß es nicht mehr: "Weil es die größte Konkurrenz zu unserem Produkt ist".  War das nicht beim Galaxy Pad so, oder?

aber wieder @topic: 1,5 GHz quadcore wird leider wegen Android nicht optimal genutzt werden. Apples Iphone 4s hat doch, glaub ich, nur ein 700 MHz Dualcore und die benches mit dem zerstören die CPU vom Galaxy S2...


----------



## Legacyy (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

@Adam
deswegen hab ich ja "könnte" geschrieben  Aber ich denke schon, dass das Design in diese Richtung gehen wird.


FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Hatte leider noch nie 5" in meinen Händen


Ích gkaube das ist etwas 2deutig xDD


----------



## Papzt (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

Hmm das hört sich echt gut an Du hast aber die 2 Mbyte Arbeitsspeicher vergessen zu erwähnen   
Dual Boot. Auch sehr gut. Auch wenn Bada etwas...genauer gesagt fürn Arsch ist.


----------



## Demon (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

kann mir zwar nich ganz vorstellen das die daten wirklich stimmen,
aber wenn ja dann kann htc mit dem one-X einpacken^^.
schade das die bilder nich dem wahren design entsprechen, würden
mir durchaus zusagen .


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*



Legacyy schrieb:


> @Adam
> deswegen hab ich ja "könnte" geschrieben  Aber ich denke schon, dass das Design in diese Richtung gehen wird.
> 
> Ích gkaube das ist etwas 2deutig xDD


 
Habe ich schon erklärt   Siehe:



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> haha jez seh ichs auch  Eindeutig zweideutig, aber die andere Bedeutung, lässt sich damit erklären das es noch mehr Zoll sind


 


@Topic

Was soll das mit dem Dual-Boot?


----------



## Legacyy (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*



Papzt schrieb:


> Hmm das hört sich echt gut an Du hast aber die 2 Mbyte Arbeitsspeicher vergessen zu erwähnen
> Dual Boot. Auch sehr gut. Auch wenn Bada etwas...genauer gesagt fürn Arsch ist.


Danke für den Hinweis, hab die 2*GB *Arbeitsspeicher mal editiert 
Und Bada... 

@Freak
bei mir dauert das etwas mit dem schreiben am firmenlaptop 
Und per Dualboot kann man entweder Android oder Bada als OS benutzen.


----------



## GTA 3 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

Das wird ein teurer Taschenfüller...


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

Bitte die Quelle/den Urheber der Bilder angeben. Danke.


----------



## spionkaese (28. Februar 2012)

Adam West schrieb:
			
		

> Na wie bei, oh wo war das, ich weiß es nicht mehr: "Weil es die größte Konkurrenz zu unserem Produkt ist".  War das nicht beim Galaxy Pad so, oder?
> 
> aber wieder @topic: 1,5 GHz quadcore wird leider wegen Android nicht optimal genutzt werden. Apples Iphone 4s hat doch, glaub ich, nur ein 700 MHz Dualcore und die benches mit dem zerstören die CPU vom Galaxy S2...


Im Gegenteil, in Benches kann das S2 afair einen großen Vorsprung rausholen.


----------



## Adam West (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

Ich will ein Handy, auch wenns ein technisch hochentwickeltes Smartphone ist, mit einer Hand bedienen können. und über 12 cm Diagonale sind einfach zu groß! 



spionkaese schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil, in Benches kann das S2 afair einen großen Vorsprung rausholen.



Echt?  Was hab ich da für Schei* gelesen?

Hast du en link? Thx schonmal im Voraus. 

MfG


----------



## lukyluke (28. Februar 2012)

Quelle? Ich glaube das alles nicht. Erstens ist 5 Zoll zu groß und Quad-Core naja mir würde ein schnellerer Dual-Core mit 2GHz reichen. Ich meine Samsung hatte da auch was


----------



## Papzt (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*



> Danke für den Hinweis, hab die 2GB Arbeitsspeicher mal editiert
> Und Bada...


Ah, das war eigentlich ein Scherz aus gegebenen Anlass Aber die 2GB sind ja relativ sicher, denke ich


----------



## Legacyy (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

@Pokerclock
Die Bilder sind aus dem ersten Link. Genaures habe ich nicht gefunden, aber ich guck noch mal.

@Papzt
Hab das was bei google gefunden, dass es 2GB sein sollen


----------



## RedBrain (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

Das ist ein sehr interessantes Gerät.

Die Form und das Aussehen eines Gerätes kann man nicht mehr mit Apple iPhone 4(S) vergleichen.


----------



## Adam West (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

Wenn es denn stimmt, aber Samsung hat das Aussehen ja bereits denied.


----------



## ryzen1 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

Wow. 5" sind mir definitv zu groß.


----------



## Legacyy (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

Kleines Update
Es gibt ja 100te verschiedene Aussagen, hab noch die häufigsten dazugenommen


----------



## Rigg83 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

geil, geil,geil


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*



Legacyy schrieb:


> @Pokerclock
> Die Bilder sind aus dem ersten Link. Genaures habe ich nicht gefunden, aber ich guck noch mal.



Ich war so frei, die mir bekannte Original-Quelle der Bilder im Startpost anzugeben.


----------



## Verox (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

Bada, srsly ? 

haut mich nicht vom Hocker das ganze.  Bada - NEIN. 5" - NEIN.

mir ist das SII ja schon zu groß in der Hand und fällt mir dauernd runter weil ich nicht in die obere linke Ecke komme....


----------



## DaStash (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*



Adam West schrieb:


> Echt?  Was hab ich da für Schei* gelesen?
> 
> Hast du en link? Thx schonmal im Voraus.
> 
> MfG


Das was du kennst bezieht sich ausschliesslich auf GPU Benches, da das iPhone4s eine schnellere GPU nutzt. In allen anderen fhrt das SGS2 teils deutlich.

MfG


----------



## jackennils (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

Die Bilder sind viele Monate alt, die Fakten klingen mir alle zu schwammig.

Ich warte auf offizielle Infos!


----------



## PixelSign (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

das wird ein richtiges technikmonster  bin auch schon sehr aufs design gespannt und noch mehr auf apples antwort. es wird ein tolles smartphone-jahr


----------



## Adam West (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*



DaStash schrieb:


> Das was du kennst bezieht sich ausschliesslich auf GPU Benches, da das iPhone4s eine schnellere GPU nutzt. In allen anderen fhrt das SGS2 teils deutlich.
> 
> MfG


 
Ach sh*t, das  kann sein!


----------



## Legacyy (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

@*jackennils
*davon ist nichts ein Fakt, sondern nur alles Gerüchte, die sich nun mal unterscheiden. Das hab ich versucht mit einzubeziehen. 
Den Kommentar hättest du dir auch sparen können 

Hmmm.... hab jetzt gelesen, dass es sogar ein 1920x1080p Bildschirm sein soll  So langsam verlier ich da den überblick


----------



## darkhelfer03 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Neu dabei sind 4G LTE,* NEC* und USB 3.0.


Kann mir jemand sagen was NEC sein soll? Hab ich bisher leider noch nichts von gehört oder wird NFC gemeint?


----------



## Betschi (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*



darkhelfer03 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen was NEC sein soll? Hab ich bisher leider noch nichts von gehört oder wird NFC gemeint?


Würde sagen, dass NFC gemeint ist


----------



## Rizzard (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

Hat Samsung denn auch was in Richtung Sprachsteuerung in Planung? Hab Siri jetzt bei nem Arbeitskollegen gesehen, und daran könnte man sich glatt gewöhnen.^^

Steht lt aktuellen Gerüchten eigentlich die Vorstellung noch auf Mitte März?


----------



## Adam West (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

@blizzard23: gibts doch schon, nennt sich Alice


----------



## DaStash (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*



Adam West schrieb:


> @blizzard23: gibts doch schon, nennt sich Alice


Ja oder Vlingo, was standardmäßig beim SGSII dabei ist. 

MfG


----------



## Ahab (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

Watt soll ick denn mit Bada wenn da ICS drauf ist?!


----------



## Rizzard (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

Aber Alice soll doch im Vergleich zu Siri noch sehr begrenzt sein? Vlingo kenn ich leider noch nicht.

Bin mal gespannt mit was das S3 standardmäßig daher kommen wird.


----------



## Liza (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

Auf Chip.de schwirrt schon wieder eine Info rum, wo das SGS3 dann sogar schon ein FullHD Display verbaut haben soll.
Soviele Gerüchte die wie anfangs vom Iphone nervig durchs Netz gehen. Und im Endeffekt kommt dann doch wieder alles ganz anders. War beim Iphone 5 auch so, und was wurde drauß? Ein Iphone 4S.

Das einzige was man sicher sagen kann ist wohl das es ein 4 Zoll (kleiner sicher nicht, wäre ja ein Rückschritt zum SGS2) oder auch größeres HD Display haben wird (720p oder größer) und mit Android in der 4ten Version kommen wird. Auf mehr Infos die im Netz rumschwirren würde ich mich nicht verlassen. Alles nur Gerüchte...So lange Samsung nix offiziell dazu sagt.


----------



## Adam West (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

Also ich kann mich über Alice nicht beschweren. Weiß nicht, was sie nicht könnte. Soweit ich weiß, gibts ne "cracked" siri, die mehr kann, aber das is ja offiziell nicht drin


----------



## Legacyy (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*



Betschi schrieb:


> Würde sagen, dass NFC gemeint ist


  ist korrigiert^^

Alice ist cool, hab ich auch aufm SGSII


----------



## fuddles (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

Sorry aber die News war nicht nötig. Die Daten sind nicht geleaked. Alles nur ungesicherte Gerüchte die schon seit Monaten durchs Netz schwirren. Wurde hier ja auch schon erwähnt das dem so ist.


----------



## Adam West (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Alice ist cool, hab ich auch aufm SGSII



Jupp!



fuddles schrieb:


> Sorry aber die News war nicht nötig. Die Daten  sind nicht geleaked. Alles nur ungesicherte Gerüchte die schon seit  Monaten durchs Netz schwirren. Wurde hier ja auch schon erwähnt das dem  so ist.


 
Dann wäre die News sparte aber leer, ohne solche "News"


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

Sollten sich die Gerüchte sich bewahrheiten, ist einiges toll und anderes wirklich nicht nötig.

Also ein 5 Zoll Display ist nicht mehr konfortabel, die FullHD Auflösung ist nett, aber das die GPU (vermutlich MALI 604/608) dieses Auflösung in Games mit ausreichend Power befeuern kann, liegt in den Sternen. 

Die Quadcore Exynos CPU ist wahrscheinlich mehr als Flott, aber was soll das ganze denn auslasten? Da wäre mir eine Dualcore mit Coretex A15 Chips auf 2GHz lieber. Aber naja, Hauptsache es geht vorran, dann ziehen die App entwickler mit und die älteren Androids werden ersetzt.

Das mit dem Keramik wäre schlicht selbstmord, Keramik ist zwar ein sehr widerstandsfähiges Material, aber es ist auch sehr spröde. Ich denke es wird, wenn überhaupt, ein Keramik-Verbundstoff sein. Wobei, wenn ich mir die Vorgänger des Galaxy S3 ansehe, so habe ich da so meine leise Zweifel.

Der Akku soll eine Kapazität von ca. 2250 mAh haben, wenn das so sein sollte, dann wird die Laufzweit etwas über dem Galaxy S2 und unter dem Galaxy Note liegen. Ich würde mich freuen wenn andere auch dem Beispiel von Motorola folgen und eine Maxx Variante auf den Markt bringen, denn das Razr Maxx hört sich sehr lecker mit seinen 3300 mAh an

THX für die News 


@ AdamWest


Ja alle wollen immer offizielle News, am besten mit Review / Benchmark und bitte noch 3 Monate vor Release. Spekulationen und Gerüchte sind langweilig und bedürfen keiner News, dann macht das warten erst so richtig spaß. 

PS: Komisch das der Kepler Thread platzt, sind alles nur Gerüchte, aber alle sind trotzdem mehr oder minder gut informiert. Gerüchte FTW


----------



## Verox (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

dieses ganze gehype geht mir mittlerweile so auf den sack. 

ich wart einfach bis das zeug auf dem markt ist und gut ist. So ist man früher auch gut gefahren. Das ganze Spekulieren bringt doch nix.


----------



## Oberst Klink (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

Wenn es mit KIES kommt, kann es auch acht Kerne und ein 5 Zoll WQXGA-Display haben, Ich würde es trotzdem nicht kaufen.


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

Stimmt
Das ganze gehype hat jetzt Apple-Karakter angenommen. Apple sollte das Gehype schnell pattentieren 

Iphone Killer hier, iphone Killer dort und keiner kennt die Daten des eine oder anderen. Macht aber trotzdem spaß, aber diese Battles von noch nicht erschienen Produkten muss wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## Adam West (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*



CruSaDer1981 schrieb:


> PS: Komisch das der Kepler Thread platzt, sind alles nur Gerüchte, aber alle sind trotzdem mehr oder minder gut informiert. Gerüchte FTW


Das hättest du jetzt nicht sagen dürfen, gleich werden dir "Fakten" um die Ohren geballert 
Ne, aber das genau ist das beste Bsp. Aber hey, nur die Leute die grad en schlechten Tag haben oder die das Topic nicht interessiert beschweren sich derartig 
Also einfach überlesen!


----------



## Legacyy (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

Hater gibt es überall. Und gehype würde ich das nicht nennen, es wird ja nix übertrieben gut geredet, sondern es sind ja nur ein paar informationen über die geplante hardware/software.


----------



## fuelre (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

gehype hin oder her - lasst die menschen machen - die sagen eben ihre meinung dazu - genau wie ich gerade und wen juckts in nem monat was hier geschrieben wurde ^^

topic: wenn die das mit dem LCD bis zum rand so super hinbekommen wird das fix der überflieger, denn das ist etwas was die konkurenz nicht hat. die technik wird ziemlich sicher kein absoluter überflieger denn dort können die anderen auf praktisch das selbe zurückgreifen.


----------



## optikboom (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

Jop, sieht echt gut aus (wenns denn so aussieht),
ich hätte aber Angst, wenns mir runterfallen sollte (auch wenns nur 30 Zentimeter sind),
das der Bildschirm flöten geht.

Auch sollten Sie das hinkriegen, das am Rand kein Sand/Staub reinkommt.


----------



## blaba (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

Und was beinhaltet diese "News", was noch nicht in der "News" von vorgestern stand? Oder ist das Update dort heute eingetragen worden? Also wirklich Neuigkeiten sind mMn keine dabei. Und es sind noch lange keine Daten geleakt. Vom Leak kann man sprechen, wenn xml-Datenblätter oder ähnliches gefunden werden, aber doch keine Gerüchte...

Und zum Thema selbst: Alles über 4,3 Zoll ist mMn zu groß, 4,8 oder 5 Zoll kommen außerdem schon ziemlich nah an das Galaxy Note dran, was ehr kontraproduktiv ist. Und ich hätte lieber nen vernünftigen, stromsparenden Prozessor wie den S4 mit zwei Krait Kernen, als nen überdimensionierten Quadcore, der eh nicht voll ausgenutzt wird. Also wenn das S3 so wird, wie die Gerüchte mutmaßen, zeigt es zwar schön, was machbar ist, aber fürn Alltagsgebrauch ist es ehr unpraktisch.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*



blaba schrieb:


> Und was beinhaltet diese "News", was noch nicht in der "News" von vorgestern stand? Oder ist das Update dort heute eingetragen worden? Also wirklich Neuigkeiten sind mMn keine dabei. Und es sind noch lange keine Daten geleakt. Vom Leak kann man sprechen, wenn xml-Datenblätter oder ähnliches gefunden werden, aber doch keine Gerüchte...
> 
> Und zum Thema selbst: Alles über 4,3 Zoll ist mMn zu groß, 4,8 oder 5 Zoll kommen außerdem schon ziemlich nah an das Galaxy Note dran, was ehr kontraproduktiv ist. Und ich hätte lieber nen vernünftigen, stromsparenden Prozessor wie den S4 mit zwei Krait Kernen, als nen überdimensionierten Quadcore, der eh nicht voll ausgenutzt wird. Also wenn das S3 so wird, wie die Gerüchte mutmaßen, zeigt es zwar schön, was machbar ist, aber fürn Alltagsgebrauch ist es ehr unpraktisch.



Für den Alltagsgebrauch reicht auch ein Handy für 10 Euro am Kiosk, aber darum geht es wohl nicht. Vor ein paar Jahren wären wir froh über solch geile Technik gewesen und jetzt machen wir sie noch schlecht LOL

Ich finds geil, endlich mal was anderes als das langeweilig Iphone, kann man ja nicht mehr anschauen das olle Teil..


----------



## kühlprofi (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

Wenn ich Samsung wäre würde ich die Form und die grösse des Displays patentieren  Immerhin gab es bisher noch selten oder nie?- solch grosse Displays bei Smartphones oder? 


Wird das Display 3D wie z.B Nintendo DS anzeigen können? Wär auch noch nett. Eine 3D Oberfläche würde doch gut ankommen... 
Mfg


----------



## mannefix (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

Erinnert mich sehr an Apple.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

Freu mich auf mein neues Smartphone 
Muss meins nur noch verkloppen


----------



## Oberst Klink (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Hater gibt es überall. Und gehype würde ich das nicht nennen, es wird ja nix übertrieben gut geredet, sondern es sind ja nur ein paar informationen über die geplante hardware/software.


 
KIES ist ein guter Grund, Samsung zu haten! Wundert mich eigentlich, dass Samsung deshalb nicht permanent mit Shit-Storms überzogen wird. 
KIES ist der letzte Müll! Hoffentlich kommt das SIII ohne KIES, dann könnte man sich einen Kauf noch überlegen, aber mit? No f*cking way!


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> KIES ist ein guter Grund, Samsung zu haten! Wundert mich eigentlich, dass Samsung deshalb nicht permanent mit Shit-Storms überzogen wird.
> KIES ist der letzte Müll! Hoffentlich kommt das SIII ohne KIES, dann könnte man sich einen Kauf noch überlegen, aber mit? No f*cking way!



KIES ist keine Pflicht 
Ich nutze das NIE! Für was auch ?


----------



## Legacyy (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

Ich hab KIES nie installiert und immer selbst geflasht^^ Bin grad auf 4.0.3 mit dem S2, geht ab wie nur was


----------



## Tiz92 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

Sehr tolle Hardware, besser gehts nicht. 

Könnte bzw. wird mein erstes Smartphone und mein Nokia ablösen. 

Aber ein QuadCore ist meiner Meinung nach Pflicht für mein Smartphone. 

Das ist sicher so geil unwissenden Freunden zu sagen man hat ne 4 Kern CPU im Handy  Auch wenns nur ARM ist und die Leistung eines i7 Quads weit weg ist.


----------



## Snake7 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

Wenn die echt wären, was sie aber nicht sind, wäre das echt wow.
Aber zuviel spricht dagegen.

Produktcode ist möglich, aber i9200 ist "eher" geplant;
- Die möglichen Displaygrößen sind ja mal etwas extrem verschieden;
USB3.0 glaube ich nicht, wäre das erste Smartphone und abgesehen vom mehr Strom wäre da auch nix besseres.
- LTE wäre super, aber auch das halte ich für unrealistisch;
Dual-Boot ist genau so ein Ding was ich nicht glauben (kann);
- Warum sollte Bada an Board sein - das ergibt überhaupt gar keinen sinn.... .


----------



## TacTic (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

Es ergibt sehr wohl Sinn.

Google plant für Android den DualBoot Modus, weil sie fürchten durch das kommende Windows 8 für Tablets und Desktop PCs vom Markt gedrängt zu werden.
Für Samsung ist diese Option eine willkommene Gelegenheit ihr eigenes System zu verbreiten, da sie wissen, dass niemand ein Handy kauft das NUR Bada besitzt.

@Thread
Ich habe heute gelesen, dass das S3 ein 4,8 " Display bekommt. Hab daraufhin mal die Größe aufgezeichnet, da ausserdem bekannt wurde, dass das S3 ein Verhältnis von 16:9 haben wird.
Außerdem heißt es, dass das S3 eine Full HD Auflösung bekommt, sprich 1920x1080.
Wenn die Gerüchte mit dem schmalen Rand stimmen, wird das also ein Riesen Display ohne Riesen Gehäuse.
Sollte das stimmen, wird das Handy auf jeden Fall gekauft. In dem Fall hätte ich Mitleid mit den AppleFanboys. ^^
Aber mal abwarten was nun wirklich dran ist.

Das mit der Keramik find ich übrigens sehr gut. Bin zwar etwas von dem Alu Gehäuse meines Waves verwöhnt, aber Keramik vereint gute Temperatur und Härte Eigenschaften mit geringem Gewicht, ohne dabei billig wie Plastik zu wirken.
Die Kritiker sollten vielleicht mal aufhören an Blumentöpfe zu denken.
Die Hitzekacheln des SpaceShuttles sind auch aus Keramik..


----------



## DerBratmaxe (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Wenn die Daten echt sind, dann hat Samsung da ein Stück sehr gute Technik im Petto. Bin mal gespannt was der Apfel dazu sagt.


 
Das einzige was man von Apple hört, wird über deren Anwählte ausgesprochen


----------



## TacTic (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

Hier nochmal die neuesten Specs und Links für die die es interessiert ^^:

1.5GHz Quad-Core Samsung Exynos Prozessor
4.8 Zoll “full HD” 1080p-Display mit 16:9-Ratio
zwei Cams (8 MP auf der Rückseite, 2MP vorne)
Keramikgehäuse (wie gesagt gibt es nicht nur Blumentopf Keramik...  auch Panzer werden mit Keramiken geschützt)
4G LTE
Android 4.0


Samsung Galaxy S3: 4.8 Zoll Full-HD Display – Quad Core – Keramikgehäuse!

Samsung Galaxy S3 - Full-HD-Display und 1,5 GHz Quadcore-CPU? - News bei GameStar.de


----------



## xTrisherx (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

@DerBratmaxe ^^ you mean Anwälte 
Mittlerweile sind 100 infos im netz und eig weiß keiner mehr genau was wie wo wann oO 
Ich habe nen BB (RIM) brauche echt mal nen neues handy, aber ich warte noch und hoffe 
auf einen baldigen release vom SIII, weil sollten die daten oder ein teil davon stimmen 
(bis auf die optik) dann wird bzw ist es ein hammer teil  
aber es bleibt wohl noch beim abwarten und tee trinken


----------



## DaStash (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*



TacTic schrieb:


> Keramikgehäuse (wie gesagt gibt es nicht nur Blumentopf Keramik... auch Panzer werden mit Keramiken geschützt)



Traurig das man das hier wieder erwähnen muss. 

MfG


----------



## Adam West (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

Gibts nicht auch Waffen aus Keramik?
Jo, schon schade, dass viele nicht übern Tellerrand denken


----------



## DaStash (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*



Adam West schrieb:


> Gibts nicht auch Waffen aus Keramik?
> Jo, schon schade, dass viele nicht übern Tellerrand denken


Ein Panzer ist doch eine Waffe. 
Ansonsten klenne ich noch Keramikmesser, die sind schärfer/ länger scharf als ihre Edelstahlpendants.

MfG


----------



## Demon (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*



TacTic schrieb:


> Hier nochmal die neuesten Specs und Links für die die es interessiert ^^:
> 
> 1.5GHz Quad-Core Samsung Exynos Prozessor
> 4.8 Zoll “full HD” 1080p-Display mit 16:9-Ratio
> ...


 
die specs hören sich ma realistisch an, display wird sich irgendwo zwischen 4,3 und 5" einpendeln was iO is.
mein dhd hat 4,3" und liegt eigentl sehr gut in der hand wobeis auch noch bissl größer sein könnte. wie oft muss man schon
an den diagonal gegenüberliegenden rand kommen? keramik hört sich sehr interresant an, ma schaun was samsung daraus macht.
quad core dürfte mittlerweile bei top smartphones standart sein genauso wie 4g.


----------



## Snake7 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*

Wie der Fredersteller?
Seie Quelle selbetr hat zugegeben, dass das keine echten Infos sind.
Und JEDEr der ein bisschen Objektiv ist, sieht, dass das Traumwerte sind.

Aber gleich kommt unser subjektiver TE und will uns eines beseren belehren - wetten?
Das SGS3 wird mit Müh und Not die Hälfte der Specs haben - eher weniger.
Quad-Core kann sein, 2GB RAM sind es definitv. Das Display wird 4,6+/- haben und ne 720P Auflösung.
Die Kamera wird dem Megapixelwahn angepasst und eventuell Dual-Licht, aber auch das glaube ich kaum.
LTE wirds wohl an Board haben, aber mehr würde ich nicht erwarten.


----------



## Adam West (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ein Panzer ist doch eine Waffe.
> Ansonsten klenne ich noch Keramikmesser, die sind schärfer/ länger scharf als ihre Edelstahlpendants.
> 
> MfG


 

Die bauen Waffen aus Keramik, da die leichter und schwerer zu entdecken sind. Ist schon cool, was man alles so machen kann...

Immerhin sind es dann keine Plastikbomber mehr und ich stelle mir Keramikhandy so äußerst elegant vor. Sieht sicher gut aus! Aber ist das nicht ein wenig teuer? Diese Materialien kosten doch schon was...


----------



## Legacyy (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*



Snake7 schrieb:


> Wie der Fredersteller?
> Seie Quelle selbetr hat zugegeben, dass das keine echten Infos sind.
> Und JEDEr der ein bisschen Objektiv ist, sieht, dass das Traumwerte sind.
> 
> ...


Wieso unterstellst du mir, dass ich subjektiv bin? 
Ich hatte schon Nokia, Samsung und SonyErricson Handys, außerdem mal das Apple 3GS. Da kann ich mir ganz gut ne Meinung bilden.
Die Specs sollen laut der neuesten Quellen verlässlich sein, aber anscheinend willst du das nicht verstehen.


----------



## Adam West (29. Februar 2012)

Vorallem wird dir Subjektivität unterstellt und im selben Argument suggeriert er, das die Specs ja eh schlechter und weniger und beschi**ener sein werden. Soviel zu Objektivität


----------



## wasserstoffkopf (29. Februar 2012)

die hardware is ja nicht schlecht für ein smartphone, nur kann der akku bei so einer leistung überhaupt noch mithalten


----------



## Legacyy (29. Februar 2012)

Bei dem S3 sollen es 2.250mAh werden*. *Das Galaxy S2 hat im Vergleich dazu ein 1650mAh Akku. Die Leistung des Akkus sollte da auf jeden Fall ausreichen.


----------



## lukyluke (29. Februar 2012)

Also ich würde erstens mal den Titel ändern, weil das hier alles Spekulationen sind und keiner es genau weißt. Dann wird es bestimmt kein 4,8 Zoll denn Samsung lehnt sich nicht so weit aus dem Fenster ich denk eher an das Nexus. Ungefähr 4.5 Zoll denn 4.8 sind echt für die meisten zu groß. LTE glaube ich auch noch nicht für Deutschland, denn dafür ist es nicht zu früh! Full hd Auflösung ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, denn bis jetzt gibt es nur ein Handy, dass das hat und ich denke eher Richtung 720P. Zum Thema Prozessor würde ich sagen entweder Quad-Core oder der Dual-Core mit 2GHz, wobei der Dual-Core eher von Android 4.0 angesprochen werden könnte! Ob da wirklich 2GB Ram rein müssen, kann ich nicht beurteilen denke aber das es nicht so viel Sinn macht. Höchstens vielleicht 1,5 wobei ich noch nicht den Sinn von soviel Speicher sehe. Der 1GB wird ja heute nicht mal genutzt.


----------



## Daxelinho (29. Februar 2012)

Also wenn die Specs stimmen, dann will ich mal wissen, was da für ein Akku rein muss.. 5.000 milli Ampere?
Und der Preis?! 800-900 €?
Aber sonst liest es sich echt gut


----------



## Rizzard (29. Februar 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Bei dem S3 sollen es 2.250mAh werden*. *Das Galaxy S2 hat im Vergleich dazu ein 1650mAh Akku. Die Leistung des Akkus sollte da auf jeden Fall ausreichen.


 
Der Akku wird vielleicht nicht unbedingt länger halten, aber schlechter wird es wohl auch nicht werden.

Ist eh die Frage, ob ein Dualcore aktuell nicht noch genau so ausreichen würde. Aber die Quads sind eben im Kommen.


----------



## Tiz92 (29. Februar 2012)

Der Akku kann ja nie groß genug sein  Und Keramik fände ich schon cool.


----------



## DaStash (29. Februar 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Der Akku wird vielleicht nicht unbedingt länger halten, aber schlechter wird es wohl auch nicht werden.
> 
> Ist eh die Frage, ob ein Dualcore aktuell nicht noch genau so ausreichen würde. Aber die Quads sind eben im Kommen.



Also ein 2250 Akku häl definitiv länger als ein 1650 Akku. Dazu kommt noch das die Quadcores prinzipiell stromsparender als Dualcores sind und die neue Displaytechnik soll auch noch ihren Beitrag zum Stromsparen bringen. Ich gehe davon aus das sich dadurch die Laufzeit merklich verbessern wird. 

MFG


----------



## Rizzard (29. Februar 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Also ein 2250 Akku häl definitiv länger als ein 1650 Akku. Dazu kommt noch das die Quadcores prinzipiell stromsparender als Dualcores sind ...


 
Wusste garnicht das die neuen Quads stromsparender sind. Ist das durchweg so, oder nur unter bestimmten Umständen?


----------



## Snake7 (29. Februar 2012)

Liesdich am besten ein - das Thema ist schwierig kurz zu bündeln.
Aber hier stößt man so oder so auf taube Ohren.
Keiner schaut sich mal die Quelle an, die selber die Specs dementiert.

Samsung Galaxy S3 mit 4,8 Zoll Display und Keramikgehäuse? [update 1]

Die Seite berichtet auch über die GERÜCHTE, nimt sie aber auch außeinander.


----------



## Rizzard (29. Februar 2012)

Die Seite zeigt zwar schön die ganzen Gerüchte auf, aber im Bereich der Stromersparnis gegenüber eines Dualcores konnte ich nichts finden.


----------



## Snake7 (29. Februar 2012)

Du sollst ja auch selber suchen.
Und nur amRandy - Das SGS2 hat einen 2.000 mAH Akku, die meisten haben den "alten" ausgetauscht.
Der Hauptenergeifresser beim Handy ist nach wie vor das Display.
So gesehen ist der Quad-Core sparsamer, aber es kommt auf den Quad-Core an, wieviel Kerne können deaktivert werden oder wie weit lässt sich die VDIMM senken und und und.

Einfach mal googeln.


----------



## Daxelinho (29. Februar 2012)

Meint ihr mit "sparsamer" eigentlich weniger Stromverbrauch oder effizienter? Weil das ist ja ein Unterschied..


----------



## Legacyy (29. Februar 2012)

@snake
Deine verlinkte Seite fasst die Daten ja auch nur zusammen und ni*mm*t nichts davon auseinander. 
Und ich rede vom Standard SGSII, nicht von irgendwelchen nachträglich ausgetauschten sachen... 

Eine Stromersparnis wird es nicht geben. Ein Quadcore verbraucht zwar mehr, die Effizienz im Vergleich zu einem Dualcore ist jedoch höher.


----------



## Rizzard (29. Februar 2012)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Meint ihr mit "sparsamer" eigentlich weniger Stromverbrauch oder effizienter? Weil das ist ja ein Unterschied..





Legacyy schrieb:


> Eine Stromersparnis wird es nicht geben. Ein Quadcore verbraucht zwar mehr, die Effizienz im Vergleich zu einem Dualcore ist jedoch höher.


 
Ich denke auch das er einfach effizienter als ein Dualcore ist. Wenn dann das neue Display auch noch etwas sparsamer ist, kann da am Ende mit ~2200 mAh schon was ordentliches raus kommen.


----------



## Hardwarewizard (29. Februar 2012)

nicht schlecht endlich mal ein Smartphone wo sein Geld wert ist.


----------



## ich558 (29. Februar 2012)

Quad ist Pflicht in einem Smartphone? Komm mal wieder runter von deinem Thron.  Die paar Sekunden die ein Game dadurch schneller läd stehen mit Sicherheit nicht in Relation zum wohl deutlich erhöhten Akkubedarf


----------



## DaStash (29. Februar 2012)

Bei Nutzung von 4 Kernen verbraucht ein quad weniger als ein dualcore, da er die gleiche Leistung mit weniger Takt erziehlen kann.



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wusste garnicht das die neuen Quads stromsparender sind. Ist das durchweg so, oder nur unter bestimmten Umständen?


Unter der Vorraussetzung das 4 Kerne genutzt werden, was ja bei ICS so sein soll. 

MfG


----------



## ich558 (29. Februar 2012)

Wenn alle 4 Kerne ausgelastet werden kann ich mir nicht vorstellen der Energiebedarf ist geringer als beim Dual. Aber die Test werds zeigen bzw. muss es erst mal releast werden.


----------



## Daxelinho (29. Februar 2012)

Ich denke, hier wird immer wieder das Wort "Stromsparender" gebraucht, obwohl effizienter wesentlich besser passt. Und so kann man auch Missverständnissen vorbeugen 

Annahme:
Dualcore: 1 GHz * 2 * Stromverbrauch (Bspl: Faktor 10) = 20 Einheiten. Oder 10 Einheiten/Kern.
Quadcore: 1 GHz * 4 * Stromverbrauch (Bspl: Faktor 7) = 28 Einheiten. Oder 7 Einheiten/Kern.

Wie man sieht verbraucht der Quadcore erstmal mehr, aber da er 4 Kerne besitzt arbeitet er Effizienter, da der Faktor des Verbrauches kleiner ist der der Erhöhung der Kerne.
Ich hoffe, ich habe richtig gedacht 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## ich558 (29. Februar 2012)

Schon klar aber trotzdem er kann im Verhältnis zur Leistung noch so effizient sein wenn er insgesamt trotzdem den Akku schneller lehr saugt als der kleine Bruder 
Wenn der Quad meinetwegen 3Ghz (bewusst übertrieben für die Anschaulichkeit) hat und 4 mal schneller als der Dual ist aber dafür 30% mehr Power als der Dual verbraucht ist er zwar verhältnismäßig sehr effizient die Smartphone Laufzeit ist aber trotzdem kürzer. 
Daher werden auch immer stärker Akkus verbaut so wie hier angeblich 2200mAh. Mir wärs ehrlich gesagt lieber man bleibt beim DualCore und verwendet den Akku welcher für den Quad gedacht ist


----------



## Daxelinho (29. Februar 2012)

Das wäre natürlich am besten  Oder gleich wie der, der laut *Gerüchten* im iPad3 (?) stecken soll: 14.000mAh 
Ne, mal im Ernst: Wenn Android dann mit dem Dual Core smoth läuft wäre es ja gut.. Aber ich denke, dass wenn Samsung einen Quadcore verbaut kaufen das mehr, weil "OMG, GEIL, Quadcore!! Brauche ich!". Naja, mal abwarten..


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (29. Februar 2012)

So ich klink mich mal wieder in die nette Diskussion ein 
Also fassen wir mal zusammen:


Quadcore Exynos 4412
4,8 Zoll mit Full HD Auflösung
2 GB LPDDR2 / LPDDR3 RAM
2250 mAh Akku
Vieleicht NFC- und LTE-Technik
*1. Quadcore Exynos 4412*
Dieser wird in 32 nm HKMG und basiert auf dem Cortex-A9 design und vewendet den ARMv7 Befeglsatz. Der SoC besitz zu mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit die ARM-MALI 400 MP4 GPU, welche Doppelt so leistungsfähig ist wie die GeForce ULP des Tegra 2. Die CPU wird in Taktfrequenzen zwischen 1,5 und 1,8 Ghz ausgeliefert und ist mit einem Dual-Channel (2x32 Bit) an den Hauptspeicher (LPDDR2 / LPDDR3) angebunden.

Wie ihr sicherlich feststellen könnt verwenden bei der Herstellung die 32 nm-Technik, also es ist nur ein Half-Node. Daher denke ich, das hier bis zu 30% Energie, im Vgl. zu 45 nm, eingespart werden können und man umgeht die Notwendigleit eines Companion Cores.  Wie es aber bei voller Auslastung aussieht steht in den Sternen, aber ich bin mir sehr sicher, das der Quadcore mehr Energie ziehen wird. Die Netten Aussagen, das ein Quadcore weniger Energie verbraucht als ein Dualcore halte ich für eher unwahrscheinlich. Dazu folgendes Gedankenkonstrukt:

*Quad vs Dual: Eine Aufgabe X wird in einer Zeit Y abgearbeitet* - beide selbe Architektur und Frequenz 
*Quadcore*: Die Aufgabe X ist im Idealfall in Y/2, verglichen mit Dualcore, abgearbeitet. 
*Dualcore*: Braucht genau Y, verbraucht genauso viel Energie, wie der Quadcore, da er doppelt so lange daran arbeitet.

Also wenn die Aufgabe X in Ihren Anforderungen nicht steigt, so sehe ich da keine Vorteil für den Quadcore (siehe PCGH News über LG Optimus 4X FHD - Auslastung der Kerne). Wenn aber die Anforderungen steigen, steigt die Leistung des Quadcores und die Leistungsaufnahme auch. Ergo ergibt sich das Sparpotenzial hauptsächlich durch den kleineren Fertigungsprozess, nur wenn die Anforderungen nicht steigen, sonst sehe ich da bestenfalls ein gleichauf.

*2. 4,8 Zoll Full HD*
Wozu? Diese Auflösung braucht Rechenleistung und das ist mit dem Gedanken Strom zu sparen eher kontraproduktiv. Ob die Rechenleistung aussreicht ist eine ander Frage. Das die GPU genug Power hat um das GUI zu rendern hat glaube ich, aber welche APP nutzt / fordert so eine hohe Auflösung? Und wie sieht es mit den Spielen aus? Also entweder bleibt die Auflösung gleich und man bekommt schönere Effekte, oder es wird FullHD gefahren und man hat weniger Effekte.

*3. 2GB LPDDR2 / LPPDDR3 RAM*
Das finde ich sinnvoll, denn dieser verbraucht den wenigsten Strom und macht sich auch sofort von der Leistung bemerkbar. Zumal LPDDR3 RAM perfomanter und effizienter ist. Arbeittspeicher ist das A und O wenn es um zukünftige Updates geht. 

*4. 2250 mAh*
Wenn jetzt einige denken, dass das einen Tag durchhalten wird ist gut möglich. Natürlich so lange man nicht viel spielt und surft. Dann wirft sich die Frage auf wozu brauch ich dann einen Quadcore? Wie ich schonmal erwähnt hatte: Macht es wie Motorola beim RAZR Maxx, weil niemand wird sich um eine 1-2 mm dickeres Smartphone beschweren, wenn er dafür 3500 mAh hätte!

*5. NFC und LTE*
Beides Techniken die bei uns im Lange stiefmütterlich behandelt werden, also wozu? Bis NFC einzug hällt in unser Leben, so lange wird keiner mit dem S3 hantieren. Zu dem neuen Mobilfunkstandard kann ich nur sagen das es wirklich schnell ist, aber bevor es in Ballungsgebieten angeboten wird müssen die "Weissen Flecken" auf der Karte verschwinden. Die Betreiber bieten dann natürlich alles kräftig zu Kasse, was ich auch gut finde, weil irgendwie müssen die Liezengebühren eingefahren werden. Aber was einige schon vermuten: LTE nagt am Akku und das gewaltig!

*Mein S3 würde so aussehen*
Exynos 5250 (Dualcore:Cortex A-15/2Ghz/Mali-658 GPU) oder TI-OMAP5432 (Quadcore:2 Cortex M4 und 2 Cortex A-15/2Ghz/PowerVR SGX 544 MP2)
2 GB LPDDR 3
4,5 Zoll (1280 x 800) AMOLED PLUS
32 GB Flashspeicher ( bitte schnellen verbauen )
8 - 10 MPX Digicam mit großem Sensor
2500 mAh bei Slim und 3500 mAh bei der Maxx Variante

PS: Schlecht wird das Galaxy S3 aber bestimmt nicht, aber ich sorge mich um den AKKU und die Notwendigkeit gewisser Komponenten. Jetzt kann man darüber philosofieren: Brauchen die APPs 4 Kerne? Sind  die Anwendungen gut auf 4 Kerne zu compilieren? Lohnt es sich wirklich,  es gibt auch andere Flaschenhälse?


----------



## Pokerclock (29. Februar 2012)

Bleibt bitte fair zueinander. Beiträge mit (zu viel) Personenbezug ausgeblendet.

*B2T*


----------



## Legacyy (29. Februar 2012)

Und zeig mir EIN Beispiel, bei dem was von den Daten "auseinandergenommen" wird. Dann reden wir weiter...


----------



## lukyluke (29. Februar 2012)

CruSaDer1981 schrieb:
			
		

> So ich klink mich mal wieder in die nette Diskussion ein
> Also fassen wir mal zusammen:
> 
> 
> ...



+1 genau meine Rede!


----------



## EnergyCross (29. Februar 2012)

naja Dualboot mit BADA brauch ich nicht wirklich 

rest sieht doch sehr schön aus. und ob dual oder quad ist mir relativ egal. bei mir wird sowieso undervoltet zum akku sparen 

mal schauen vielleicht schicke ich mein S II in rente


----------



## espanol (1. März 2012)

Wenn das so weiter geht haben die Handys nächsten Herbst mehr Leistung als mein antiker Gaming-PC 




und kosten so viel wie meine Kiste beim Neukauf...


----------



## DaStash (1. März 2012)

CruSaDer1981 schrieb:


> *Quad vs Dual: Eine Aufgabe X wird in einer Zeit Y abgearbeitet* - beide selbe Architektur und Frequenz
> *Quadcore*: Die Aufgabe X ist im Idealfall in Y/2, verglichen mit Dualcore, abgearbeitet.
> *Dualcore*: Braucht genau Y, verbraucht genauso viel Energie, wie der Quadcore, da er doppelt so lange daran arbeitet.
> 
> Also wenn die Aufgabe X in Ihren Anforderungen nicht steigt, so sehe ich da keine Vorteil für den Quadcore (siehe PCGH News über LG Optimus 4X FHD - Auslastung der Kerne). Wenn aber die Anforderungen steigen, steigt die Leistung des Quadcores und die Leistungsaufnahme auch. Ergo ergibt sich das Sparpotenzial hauptsächlich durch den kleineren Fertigungsprozess, nur wenn die Anforderungen nicht steigen, sonst sehe ich da bestenfalls ein gleichauf.


Messungen haben ergeben das es stromsparender ist eine Berechnung auf 4 Kerne bei weniger Takt durchzuführen als weniger Kerne dafür aber mit mehr Takt zu nutzen, dass hat augenscheinlich damit etwas zu tun, dass bei der Erhöhung des Taktes der Strombedarf, siehe OC x86 Architektur, exponential ansteigt. Und deshalb sind bei optimaler Nutzung Mehrkernprozessoren sparsamer.

MfG


----------



## Xtreme RS (1. März 2012)

Erst mal schöne News.

Zu Smartphones allgemein:

Die Akkulaufzeit der Smartphones ist im moment meistens auch unbrauchbar, wenn ein Notfall eintritt brauch ich ein einsatzfähiges Mobiltelefon.

Außerdem sind die meisten Smartphones auch nicht wirklich Wiederstandsfähig.

Mir wurde auch schonmal im Ausland ein Handy aus der Jackentasche  geklaut, als ich im Bus einen moment nicht aufgepasst habe. Mit  Smartphones geht der Schaden dort dann direkt in die hunderte von Euro.
Man soll in der Zeitung auch schon von Fällen gelesen haben, wo Leute  wegen ihrer IPhones überfallen und zusammengeschlagen wurden.

Die Verträge sind mit mindestens ca. 25€/ Monat auch nicht gerade billig.

Zum S 3:

Das S3 sieht ganz interessant aus, wird aber bestimmt kein billiges Vergnügen. 
Wer es will und braucht, dem viel Spaß damit, das ist ein schönes Stück Technik


----------



## espanol (2. März 2012)

Wenn ich das so lese, wenn es schon FullHD und mehr im Taschenformat gibt, wieso sind wir dann nicht schon bei min 3360x2100 für nen 22" Bildschirm? 
Und das wäre immernoch grober Pixelbrei im vergleich zu den Smartphones.


----------



## BigT72 (2. März 2012)

na ich denke das wird dann mein Samsung Galaxy S2 ablösen.


----------



## gariman (2. März 2012)

Das wird ein schönes Stück Technik, aber da mein Vertrag noch ein Weilchen läuft wird mein neues wohl das S4 wenn Samsung bei diesem Namensschema bleibt.


----------



## Seabound (2. März 2012)

Ich hab mein S II bar bezahlt, somit also keinen Vertrag laufen und könnte sofort auf das S III umsteigen. IMHO seh ich aber kaum Gründe, die für nen Umstieg sprechen würden.


----------



## lukyluke (2. März 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mein S II bar bezahlt, somit also keinen Vertrag laufen und könnte sofort auf das S III umsteigen. IMHO seh ich aber kaum Gründe, die für nen Umstieg sprechen würden.



Hier genauso, aber der einzige Grund der vielleicht möglich wäre, wäre erstens der Bildschirm. Der Unterschied zu 720P alleine ist extrem. Und vielleicht das Gehäuse


----------



## maximale (2. März 2012)

Also gans traue ich den News noch nicht es kommt mir ein wenig übertrieben for

Ich werde mir nächstes Monat auf jeden Fall das htc One x kaufen.
Da es mittlerweile mit Abstand das beste Smartphone ist(April).
Schon alleine wegen htc sence kaufe ich nur noch htc


----------



## RavenlordX (2. März 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S III Daten geleakt*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Also wenn das stimmt   Hammer.
> 
> Hatte leider noch nie ein 5" Handy in meinen Händen, aber mein Omnia 7 ist ja auch 4" groß und es könnte größer sein
> Das ding wird wohl ziemlich teuer


 
Techniche Daten sind sehr gut, aber:

Okay wers braucht?! ...Die Konzerne zum Kassieren!? 

Handys werden nicht kleiner, nein, größer... Wann war der der Wendepunkt gewesen?


----------



## lukyluke (2. März 2012)

maximale schrieb:
			
		

> Also gans traue ich den News noch nicht es kommt mir ein wenig übertrieben for
> 
> Ich werde mir nächstes Monat auf jeden Fall das htc One x kaufen.
> Da es mittlerweile mit Abstand das beste Smartphone ist(April).
> Schon alleine wegen htc sence kaufe ich nur noch htc



Ganz normale Frage was findest du so gut an Sense. Hatte noch kein HTC und würde mal gerne eine Meinung von einem Nutzer haben.


----------



## Seabound (2. März 2012)

lukyluke schrieb:
			
		

> Hier genauso, aber der einzige Grund der vielleicht möglich wäre, wäre erstens der Bildschirm. Der Unterschied zu 720P alleine ist extrem. Und vielleicht das Gehäuse



Natürlich ist das neue S III ein geiles Gerät. Trotzdem werd ich jetzt nich 600 Euro dafür ausgeben. Einen geldwerten technischen Vorteil kann ich für mich nicht erkennen.  Ich wart ma ab. Das Design von Samsung gefällt mir eh nicht. Ich hab mich damals eher wegen der inneren Werte für das S II entschieden. Ma kucken, was so im nächsten halben Jahr kommt. Ich schiele da eher Richtung HTC, Nokia und Panasonic. Besonders Panasonic scheint sich wirklich zu Mausern.


----------



## lukyluke (3. März 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich ist das neue S III ein geiles Gerät. Trotzdem werd ich jetzt nich 600 Euro dafür ausgeben. Einen geldwerten technischen Vorteil kann ich für mich nicht erkennen.  Ich wart ma ab. Das Design von Samsung gefällt mir eh nicht. Ich hab mich damals eher wegen der inneren Werte für das S II entschieden. Ma kucken, was so im nächsten halben Jahr kommt. Ich schiele da eher Richtung HTC, Nokia und Panasonic. Besonders Panasonic scheint sich wirklich zu Mausern.



Ja ich habe mein SGS2 auch noch nicht so lange, aber denn es wirklich so geil wird, wie in meinen Vorstellungen xD dann werde ich schon neidisch! Warum gefällt dir das Design nicht? Ich mag mein SGS2 sehr. Ich habe zum Schutz aber auch noch das Case Mate Barely There drum, welches das SGS2 nochmal griffiger macht!


----------



## Demon (3. März 2012)

lukyluke schrieb:


> Ganz normale Frage was findest du so gut an Sense. Hatte noch kein HTC und würde mal gerne eine Meinung von einem Nutzer haben.


 
also sense is echt ne feine sache, zumindest solang das smartphone genug power hat. echt komfortabel zu bedienen und optisch top . was mich beim one-x aber abschreckt 
ist das plastik gehäuse... und natürlich des nervige beats audio xD. deswegen tendier ich momentan eher zum s III als nachfolger für mein dhd.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (3. März 2012)

Beeindruckende neue Daten wenn sie stimmen sollten,
Ich wäre allerdings über einen Releasetermin froh.
Ich glaube ich spare schonmal...


----------



## slayerms (3. März 2012)

also ich mag samsung nicht bishe rnur probleme mit gehabt=/


----------



## lukyluke (3. März 2012)

Demon schrieb:
			
		

> also sense is echt ne feine sache, zumindest solang das smartphone genug power hat. echt komfortabel zu bedienen und optisch top . was mich beim one-x aber abschreckt
> ist das plastik gehäuse... und natürlich des nervige beats audio xD. deswegen tendier ich momentan eher zum s III als nachfolger für mein dhd.



Okay ich mag Sense, weil der Lockscreen gut ist. Hast du dir News zu Sense 4.0 und Sense 3.6 gelesen? Schon krass wie die da verarscht werden. Aber Touchwiz finde ich jetzt nicht schlecht ich hoffe nur, dass Samsung sie dieses mal nicht so bunt macht.


----------



## lukyluke (3. März 2012)

slayerms schrieb:
			
		

> also ich mag samsung nicht bishe rnur probleme mit gehabt=/



Darf ich fragen welche Probleme du hast?


----------



## Legacyy (4. März 2012)

Gamefruit93 schrieb:


> Beeindruckende neue Daten wenn sie stimmen sollten,
> Ich wäre allerdings über einen Releasetermin froh.
> Ich glaube ich spare schonmal...


Das Release soll den neuesten Gerüchten zufolge während des Beginns der Olympiade sein, also Ende Juli.


----------



## Daxelinho (4. März 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:
			
		

> Das Release soll den neuesten Gerüchten zufolge während des Beginns der Olympiade sein, also Ende Juli.



Ist die Olympiade nicht die Zeit zwischen den Wettkämpfen? 
Freue mich schon, auch wenn ich's mir nicht hole, ist mir zu teuer


----------



## Gamefruit93 (5. März 2012)

> Auf dem Mobile World Congress gibt es von Samsung  dieses Jahr nur Magerkost. Das große Smartphone-Highlight hebt sich der  Hersteller für einen späteren Zeitpunkt auf. Das Techblog bgr.com  hat nun erste detaillierte Informationen zur Ausstattung des Samsung  Galaxy S3 erfahren. Demnach kommt das S3 mit einem 4,8 Zoll großen  Full-HD-Display (1080p) und 16:9-Seitenverhältnis. Auf der Rückseite  beherbergt das S2 eine 8-Megapixel-Kamera, auf der Front knipst eine  2-Megapixel-Cam. Als Datenstandard kommt LTE zum Zuge. Android 4.0 alias  Ice Cream Sandwich kommt als Betriebssystem zum Einsatz. Das Gehäuse  sei aus Keramik gefertigt, so bgr.com. Woher die Informationen zur  Ausstattung des Galaxy S3 stammen, verrät das Techblog nicht.



Mal wieder Gerüchte.


----------



## Legacyy (5. März 2012)

Steht doch schon alles bei mir drin, oder ? 
Und die Quelle sind alle anderen Seiten, die das schon längst gepostet haben^^
Außerdem stimmt das mit den 8MP nicht


----------



## mikee (7. März 2012)

Wenn das S3 wirklich diese Hardware verbaut hat,
wäre es gekauft,
wenn ein Conroller über das Wlan oder Bluetooth angeschlossen werden könnte.

Ansonsten werde ich wohl beim S2 und PSVita bleiben.
Die PSVita soll angeblich einen Quad Core@2ghz, der auf 1,4ghz gedrosselt ist, verbaut haben.
Davon werden in den Games nur drei CPUs benutzt,der vierte scheint die Hintergrund task
am laufen zu halten.
Das S2 ist ca2mm breiter und ca 1cm länger als das PSVita Display.
Und das ist 5" gross.
Sollte die Abbildung vom S3 stimmen ist es wahrscheinlich sogar kleiner als das S2.


----------



## Seabound (7. März 2012)

lukyluke schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich habe mein SGS2 auch noch nicht so lange, aber denn es wirklich so geil wird, wie in meinen Vorstellungen xD dann werde ich schon neidisch! Warum gefällt dir das Design nicht? Ich mag mein SGS2 sehr. Ich habe zum Schutz aber auch noch das Case Mate Barely There drum, welches das SGS2 nochmal griffiger macht!



Warum ichs optisch nicht so dolle find? Kann ich garnicht so genau sagen. Kumpel von mir hat ein HTC und ich finde die haptisch viel ansprechender und hochwertiger. Ich wollte damals eigentlich das HTC Sensation Black, hab mich dann aber wegen dem Display und den "inneren Werten" fürs SG II entschieden. Das Samsung ist mir aber irgendwie einfach zu schlicht gemacht.


----------



## lukyluke (7. März 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ichs optisch nicht so dolle find? Kann ich garnicht so genau sagen. Kumpel von mir hat ein HTC und ich finde die haptisch viel ansprechender und hochwertiger. Ich wollte damals eigentlich das HTC Sensation Black, hab mich dann aber wegen dem Display und den "inneren Werten" fürs SG II entschieden. Das Samsung ist mir aber irgendwie einfach zu schlicht gemacht.



Achso. HTC hat ein deutlich besseres Gehäuse da Alu. Aber ich mag das schlichte und eckige. Klar Plastik ist eben nicht Alu


----------



## lukyluke (7. März 2012)

mikee schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das S3 wirklich diese Hardware verbaut hat,
> wäre es gekauft,
> wenn ein Conroller über das Wlan oder Bluetooth angeschlossen werden könnte.
> 
> ...



Das Bild ist ein SGS2 nur das der Bildschirm größer gezogen würde!
Ein größerer Bildschirm könnte trotzdem locker passen. Thema Handy ohne Rand, welches schon länger durch die Foren geistert!


----------

